# Mr. Heater (buddy heater)



## mat280 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, I'm using a 20# tank on my Mr. Heater should I be using a regulator on the tank???  It works just fine without one.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it has a regulator built into the unit. I know the Mr Heater Big Buddy model does. Your actually screwing the small bottles or the adaptor hose directly into the regulator.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 5, 2014)

^ yep


----------



## riprap (Jan 6, 2014)

I like using one out of the tank, but yes, it has one built in.


----------



## triple play (Jan 6, 2014)

prob. need a filter if you aren't using one.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 6, 2014)

triple play said:


> prob. Need a filter if you aren't using one.



x2 .....


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 7, 2014)

How much heat can you get from one of those things?  I see them in the store and just wonder how well they work?


----------



## triple play (Jan 7, 2014)

the big buddy is great-don't know how many btu's off hand but it puts out some heat.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 7, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> x2 .....


x3.


----------



## imkevdog (Jan 7, 2014)

mine will drive you out of a 1983 24 foot camper on high.big buddy has 3 settings excellent heater


----------



## telco guy (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a couple of these heaters and love them, but can any one tell me what the purpose of the filter is if you are using the 20lb cylinder and hose?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 7, 2014)

Been using 20lb tanks on my heaters for years with no problems..


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 7, 2014)

If you use the 20# tank without a filter it will shorten the life of the heater. As the burners get trash in them they will put our carbon monoxide!


----------



## Beretta682 (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems like I remember reading its ok as long as you use the correct hose.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 8, 2014)

mat280 said:


> Hey, I'm using a 20# tank on my Mr. Heater should I be using a regulator on the tank???  It works just fine without one.



No and I have two, been using them for 5 years now with a 20# bottle no problems and no regulator.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jan 8, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> No and I have two, been using them for 5 years now with a 20# bottle no problems and no regulator.



me too. the furnace in my camper is just too noisy. got an 8' hose connected to a 20 lb tank outside and leave a window slightly cracked. I avg getting 12 nights use with $16 propane. nice and toasty along with an elec blanket. kinda hard to get up sometimes tho!


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> me too. the furnace in my camper is just too noisy. got an 8' hose connected to a 20 lb tank outside and leave a window slightly cracked. I avg getting 12 nights use with $16 propane. nice and toasty along with an elec blanket. kinda hard to get up sometimes tho!



Do you have the window cracked for ventilation or is that where you have your gas line coming in?


----------



## triple play (Jan 8, 2014)

lot of stuff i read after i first got the big buddy said the hose would break down and rubber particles would clog the orifices. i like mine good enough not to take any chances.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jan 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> Do you have the window cracked for ventilation or is that where you have your gas line coming in?



ventilation...just barely cracked to be on the safe side. I ran the hose thru the furnace duct.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 9, 2014)

Doesnt the buddy heater have a built-in carbon dioxide detector and a tipover shutoff ?


----------



## ramblinrack (Jan 9, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Doesnt the buddy heater have a built-in carbon dioxide detector and a tipover shutoff ?



it has a low-oxygen sensor and if it even gets slightly bumped...moving it slightly...it will shut off.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have two windows cracked on my camper just in case the low oxygen shut off fails


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> I have two windows cracked on my camper just in case the low oxygen shut off fails



It gets so cold in my camper I don't think air flow is a problem.

I do leave one of the top vents slightly cracked.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 10, 2014)

I use mine in a 10x14 tent. It works good except a lot of the heat is on the ceiling of the tent.  I may try using a 12 volt fan to help circulate the heat.


----------



## mat280 (Jan 11, 2014)

wow thanks for the responses, I have the smaller Mr. Heater and it will run you out of my 6x10 cargo trailer.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2014)

I've got the Buddy heater and it will heat up my 30ft GN enclosed trailer for 2-3 days and longer if you turn it off during the day.  They work great for heating a crawlspace to keep pipes from freezing in just about any temp.  In my roughly 12x12 x 7 ft tall crawlspace on low, the Buddy heater kept temps in the 60-70 degree range during the 4-5 degree cold snap.


----------

